
Crazy Facetime bug iOS 12 on iPhone ipad imac macbook devices - idevice
https://myicloud.info/crazy-facetime-bug-ios-12/
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19022353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19022353)

